
The CIA as Economic Spy: The Misuse of U.S. Intelligence After the Cold War - dragonbonheur
https://www.cato.org/publications/policy-analysis/cia-economic-spy-misuse-us-intelligence-after-cold-war
======
java-man
Despite all the assurance to the contrary, this is blindly obvious to everyone
involved.

~~~
Nomentatus
1992

~~~
coldtea
And 1970 and 2018. Those activities are evergreen.

~~~
Nomentatus
My comment was short for: "The article was published in 1992"

~~~
coldtea
Yes, and I responded to any implication that "and thus what it says is only
valid for that era".

~~~
Nomentatus
No such implication. C'mon man.

------
coldtea
"Misuse", that's part of what it always did and does

